# Broad-tailed Rock Gecko Eggs!!



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey guys,
One of my female Plats finally laid some good eggs for me, I am thrilled.

Cheers Josh

Here is a couple of pics:


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice GM, lol cant wait too see lil babie ones running around............Knife behind the pic, plan on making scrambled eggs?lol


----------



## shellfisch (Oct 18, 2010)

How cute will those babies be? Pics when they hatch, good luck


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 18, 2010)

thats awsesome josh !


----------



## Klaery (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work mate  Best of luck with the incubation.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sarah (Oct 18, 2010)

congrats Joshua looks like breeding season is in full swing at your place !


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Sarah said:


> congrats Joshua looks like breeding season is in full swing at your place !


 Thanks Sarah, out of all the reptiles that have laid eggs I think these and my Dtellas are the ones I'm happiest about


----------



## jordo (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats GM, now you have the long endless wait ahead of you lol.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

jordo said:


> Congrats GM, now you have the long endless wait ahead of you lol.


 LOL, thats ok, Iv got plenty of other eggs to keep me entertained


----------



## James..94 (Oct 18, 2010)

Congrats Josh


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks James x2 lol


----------



## gemrock2hot (Oct 18, 2010)

Grats!!!!


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 18, 2010)

Top work, love these geckos!


----------

